# DTS HD Master vs DTS HD HR



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

What is the difference and which is better?
Also if the receiver can do DTS HD Master will it also do DTS HD HR?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

DTS HD:
24 bit
96 kHz
7.1 channel

DTS HD HR:
same as above but with overall limit on audio bit rate of 6 Mb/s on Bluray or 3 Mb/s on DVD, much lower than would be needed for the DTS HD data in many cases (depending on the program & setup on a given disk). So DTS HD HR is a limited version of DTS HD, therefore DTS HD is "better."


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Master Audio is lossless, HR is still lossy. Sort of like Dolby True HD and Dolby Digital Plus.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Exactly! That is what I meant to say!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> Exactly! That is what I meant to say!


I said it first onder:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you guys.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

